# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] Καπάκι (dustcover) για Technics;

## Karny

Πρόσφατα έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα technics sl-qd33 το οποίο είναι άψογο  εκτός από το καπάκι του..Εχει μεγάλο σπάσιμο και δεν αξίζει να ασχοληθεί  κανείς και ψάχνω να βρω άλλο σε μια καλύτερη κατάσταση, να χρειαστεί  π.χ. μόνο ένα καλό γυάλισμα.Το συγκεκριμένο κάλυμμα ταίριαζε σε διάφορα  πικάπ όπως bd20, bd22, dd33, qd200 κτλ...
Εσείς εδώ που ασχολείστε με το άθλημα μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε;;Ο κωδικός του ήταν SFADZ15R01E..τι ψάχνω τώρα ε;;  :Smile:

----------


## FreeEnergy

http://eshop.avr.gr/products/3154-sfadz15r01e.aspx

----------


## Karny

Δεν έχω βρει ακόμα, όποιος ξέρει κάτι ας μου πει.Η πιο πάνω αγγελία ήταν για mkII, καμμία σχέση τελικά..

----------


## ezizu

Πάτα κλικ επάνω στο link που σου έγραψε ο Κώστας  (freeEnergy) στο ποστ#2.
Είναι η σελίδα του A.V.R. και από ότι γράφουν έχουν διαθέσιμα 2 τεμάχια , με κόστος 28,70€ + ΦΠΑ/τεμ.

----------


## Karny

το είχα δει το λινκ εδώ και καιρό και επικοινώνησα με τον ανθρωπο αλλά ήταν/είναι λάθος γιατι το καπάκι που έχει είναι για μκΙΙ..

----------


## ezizu

Ρίξε μια ματιά και εδώ:

http://www.panaparts.eu/en/turntable...adz15r01e.html

----------

